# Purina Puppy Chow - my pup still seems hungry



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

We have our Pomeranian (8 weeks) on Purina Puppy Chow because this is was the owners before had her on. It says on the back for dogs that are suppose to be 3-12 pounds at adult to feed them up to a half a cup a day of cereal. I don't know if our dog is a little pig or what, but she always seems to want more. She was 2.6 pounds at seven weeks if that helps.
She goes for her next shot next Friday and I could probably ask the vet then but does this sound right to everyone? We feed her 1/4 in the morning, 1/4 in the early afternoon and a 1/4 at night.

I think I did not write the amounts right. I mean 1/2 cup total all day and divide that up into three meals.


----------



## heat_2008 (Feb 10, 2009)

Before I even say anything let me say use the food your dog does best with, but since you just got it you probably dont know anything besides puppy chow. I personally wouldn't feed my dog puppy chow because of it's ingredients, but if its working for you then go for it.

Most of the small dogs where I work generally get 1 1/2 cups a day, thats for adult dogs tho so 1/2-2/3 cups for a puppy seems about right. You really shouldn't worry about your dogs wanting more, puppies are furry pigs and will over eat if you let them. Almost like gold fish, but slightly smart enough not to eat themselves to death...well not quickly at least.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

hi 
has he been wormed at all 
jamie


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

Puppies eat alot more than adult dogs because they are growing. My puppies are on Purina Puppy Chow. They were being fed 1 cup divided into 3 meals daily at 6lbs and Bella is still eating 1/2 c 2xs daily at 12 lbs and 10 months old. Bug my biggest at 15 lbs and 7 months old is now eating 3/4 c in the morning and 1/2 c in the evening. As they grow older it evens out.

Congratulations on your new puppy by the way.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Some pups will always seem hungry. I know my dogs always, always seem like I've been starving them for weeks. If they had their way they would be eating through a bag of food every day. 

It's up to you to regulate how much your dog eats, not up to her. Look at her build and adjust accordingly. You should be able to feel her ribs, but not see them, and she should have a visible tummy tuck from the top and from the side. If she's overweight, cut back.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Increasing your puppy's food intake will not hurt your puppy. Some very active puppies require more food. The guidelines are the bag are just basic. My vet always says it is hard to overfeed a puppy. Here is a link for you to judge what your puppies body score is which will help you determine proper weight.

http://www.longliveyourdog.com/Products/PuppyChowCompleteNutrition.aspx


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the advise. It has been quite a while since we had a puppu that liked to eat a lot. Her sister is plain fussy and ended up getting a bladder stone last fall (surgery) because we ended up having to give her rich dog food since it was the only thing she would eat. Now she is on a prescribed dog food from the vet and amazingly she eats it. Go figure.

Since the puppy is a Pomeranian it is hard to see her shape because of the fur. Right now she looks like a fur ball.

Oh yes she has been wormed.


----------



## SaveStrayDogs (Feb 4, 2009)

Maybe switch her food,in case it doesn't fit to her.


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

Try slightly increasing the amount fed daily ... also, how many meals per day are you feeding? Most 8 week old pups can do ok with 2 meals, but some just need three or four very small meals broken up throughout the day. I think with small breeds, they just require more feedings, and not necessarily more food. Either way, I never give much credence to the feeding requirements on the back of the bag. I just go by the dog & that is usually waaaay off from what the bag recommends


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Well this little stinker tries to get at her adopted sister's food and sometimes gets to it before we can. 


Urbanbeagles - They are so cute. We had a dog over three years ago that was a beagle mix. We loved her so much. Our neighbor has a beagle and we can tell when she is up. LOL Fortunately we have quite a few dog lovers in the neighborhood so we don't complain on each other.


----------

